# Gheenoe Classic Duck boat project



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Have some fresh ideas for a duck hunting hull this year and wanted to go back to the classic hull. Found a nice donor on the forum:



















Nothing fancy but a good solid hull to start with. 

An afternoon with a sawzall leaves this:









Even removed all the waterlogged structural cardboard in the hull   









Here she is stripped and 75% of the rough sanding done. You would not believe the room inside this hull unless you saw it like this. IMHO I think every gheenoe should be sold without the center box. Just so much more room to move around. Suprisingly she's very structurally stiff even like this:









Now here's where the gears are turning: Originally I wanted to just make a complete flat floor with only a F&R seat box with battery storage inside each, similiar to this:









But now the more time I spend on the 13' baby ducker, I really like the wider stern on that better than the 15 hi-sider. I think it's more stable at speed, and probably more bouyant in the rear. So, I'm considering cutting the stern off this hull and making it about 1.5' shorter. Basically cutting it off before the stern tapers too much, and hoping it will yield similar benefits. 

I was originally going to add float pods to the rear, but I think they'd get too caught up in vegetation when pushing the hull backwards, and they might be a structural concern when I slide this hull down into dikes. 

We'll see....

-T


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you mentioned - "I think it's more stable at speed."
have you ever heard of anyone rolling-over a 'noe :-?
-anytide


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Question- as I am not a Gheenoe expert. If you cut the last 1.5' off the back are you really going to gain extra width? From the pics it looks like you might gain a few inches but subject yourself to a great deal of effort.

Leave off the pods...tried it...not good results.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

> you mentioned - "I think it's more stable at speed."
> have you ever heard of anyone rolling-over a 'noe  :-?
> -anytide


i heard a guy rolled one one time. or was it two times :

i agree Tom, i like the 13's way more that the 15 4's for that reason too. the wider stern just makes for an overall better boat i think. but hackin a transom sucks!! not so much the hackin, but buildin it back up from scratch. its with out a doubt doable, just a pain. we did it to a lowsider.

Not to de-rail, but where did you get that camoclad you had on your 13, how much was it? good stuff?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> you mentioned - "I think it's more stable at speed."
> have you ever heard of anyone rolling-over a 'noe  :-?
> -anytide


Ummm...yes!

The 15 hi-sider is, IMHO, much twitchier at speed than the 13 hull. 

Just my opinion/observation after having run them both.

I would compare it to the difference in the classic and LT25.

-T


----------



## RustyReel3755 (Jun 1, 2009)

I always get a little excited when I see one of your boats for sale because that means a new project is probably in the works. You're my sawzall hero!! Can't wait to see the build! Rusty..


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm willing to bet more Gheenoes have passed through Tom's hands than through Pugar's...  ;D


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I always get a little excited when I see one of your boats for sale because that means a new project is probably in the works.  You're my sawzall hero!!  Can't wait to see the build!  Rusty..


Rusty you sound almost excited enough to come over and grind/sand a bit for me!


----------



## RustyReel3755 (Jun 1, 2009)

Tom, if it weren’t a 3.5 hour drive, probably longer this time of year, I would certainly be over. Hard to pass up a chance to work with someone who has your experience and ideas. Would also be nice to practice cutting, grinding, sanding, etc. on someone else’s boat!! You da Man, and I’ll keep watchin’. Rusty


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

This boat and trailer are now for sale in the classified section!!!!

It's been sitting for a year in the shed, and have moved on to other projects. 

If you want to start a gheenoe with a blank slate, and a perfect trailer to go along with it, here's your starting point!

-T


----------

